
Don't bust up big tech. Scott Galloway is wrong - bjbmignon
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/dont-bust-up-big-tech-scott-galloway-wrong-west-stringfellow/
======
mgraybosch
I'm not creating a LinkedIn account just to read some rando's opinion on why
we shouldn't enforce existing antitrust law and do to Google, Facebook, and
Apple what we once did to AT&T and Standard Oil.

Why doesn't this guy have his own blog?

